# Phentex Slippers



## pookie656 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi my name Karin .....I joined this website in the hopes of finding a fairly simple pattern for Phentex slippers to knit. If anyone has one( not the ones written on the yarn...I'm looking for the old fashioned one ) I'd appreciate hearing about one.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.knittin4britain.com/p/phentex-slipper-pattern-is-here.html


__
https://flic.kr/p/3098054489
pattern is available: http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/slippers.txt

http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm
semi-full translation: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm&langpair=fr|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8
These are the basic three I narrowed everything down to.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to KP, and Happy Holidays to you.

I opened this thread because of the "Phentex" yarn notation in your title. I am in the process of knitting a swatch right now for making my first phentex slippers so can't tell you too much yet about how things go. I'll be watching the replies you get to see if I want to change my pattern before I really get started on the one I planned.

When I ordered the yarn, I also ordered a $3.95 pattern book that was shown with the yarn selection to be sure to have patterns that would work with this yarn; but, I'm still watching to see if there is anything I would like better before I am committed.

I'm considering doing just the soles in Phentex to take advantage of the non-slip feature, for which I am attracted to this yarn, and doing the uppers in a worsted. The Non-felted Slipper pattern offered on KP by Yoko Nakamura (SEARCH at top of this page/"Non-felted Slippers") would work well for this idea, I think. I did buy the two colors of Phentex if I decide to use for both the sole and the uppers.

Let us know what pattern you choose and post a pic when done, please. There hasn't been too much said about Phentex yarn here since I became active about six months ago.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

If you do a search here on KP for "Phentex," the first item on the list has a post by Jessica-Jean in which she offers some links which pretty well cover the gamut of patterns usually offered for Phentex.

I have decided, though. I'm going for the Non-felted Slipper pattern that was used in the KP workshop in September of this year.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello from New Zealand!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for posting this site


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

I do phentex slippers. I put 70 stitches on by two colors. Knit 5 of one color then 5 of another color until 70 stitches are knitted. You cross the wool as you change colors. On the purl side you knit 5 bring your yarn to the toward you and bring the other color to the front to knit. All this is is knits very easy to do.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

pookie656 said:


> Hi my name Karin .....I joined this website in the hopes of finding a fairly simple pattern for Phentex slippers to knit. If anyone has one( not the ones written on the yarn...I'm looking for the old fashioned one ) I'd appreciate hearing about one.


Hi, Karin. I too bought the yarn hoping to recreate the slippers my mother used to make. I have a pattern but haven't started yet so I'm not sure if it's the right one.




 
I don't remember the slippers being striped, plan to make them in one color. Good luck.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> pookie656 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name Karin .....I joined this website in the hopes of finding a fairly simple pattern for Phentex slippers to knit. If anyone has one( not the ones written on the yarn...I'm looking for the old fashioned one ) I'd appreciate hearing about one.
> ...


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you want squares I knit 5 ridges then when that is done I change the colour after these rows say I have blue and black I would knit the five ridges then after that I would change to the black under the five ridges and the blue under the black etc.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello Karin, welcome from Florida, USA.


----------



## Geroge229 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know if this will be what you're looking for but this is the pattern that my great grandma used to use, hopefully I can get it entered correctly.

On 2 size 2 Britsh sizes (or 7.00 mm) needles cast on 23 sts w/2 strands of yarn together (obviously Phentex)

Abbreviations: sl = slip, k = knit, p = purl, pw = purl wise, inc = increase, st = stitch

Sizes 7, 8, 9

R1: sl 1pw, k9, inc 1 in next st, k1, inc 1 in next stitch, k10
R2: sl 1 pw, k8, p1, k5, p1, k9
R3: sl 1 pw, k9, inc 1 in next st, k3, inc 1 in next st, k10
R4: sl 1 pw, k8, p1, k7, p1, k9
R5: sl 1 pw, k9, inc 1 in next st, k5, inc 1 in next st, k10
R6: sl 1 pw, k8, p1, k9, p1, k9
R7: sl 1 pw, k to end of row
Repeat rows 6 & 7 (17, 23, 29) times
Now dc for toes
R1: sl 1 pw, k2tog, k4, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k5, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k4, k2tog, k1
R2: sl 1 pw, k6, p1, k7, p1, k7
R3: sl 1 pw, k2tog, k2, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k3, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k2, k2tog, k1
R4: sl 1 pw, k4, p1, k5, p1, k5
R5: sl 1 pw, k2tog, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k2tog, k1
Break yarn leaving a long end, thread daring needle & run through remaining stitches, draw up & fasten off. W/same end join front seam for (4, 4 1/4, 4 1/2 inches).
Sew heel/back seam. 

Hope that helps somebody that maybe looking for the alternative pattern (I haven't found this one anywhere else).


----------

